# Livery yards in Preston!?? Lancashire people!!



## LIL PJ (14 January 2007)

Hey, just wondering, anyone recommend or know of livery yards in Preston, especially the Lostock hall, penwortham, leyland, new longton and higher walton areas?? Thanks for any help guys x


----------



## Rachel_M (14 January 2007)

I have been on the lookout aswell and visited some.



What type are you looking for and where have you been?


Huggy_Bear


----------



## lea (14 January 2007)

What are you looking for DIY, part or full? Im on a yard near leyland but I know quite a few in the area.


----------



## LIL PJ (14 January 2007)

Preferably DIY or half, depending on prices. Dont mind if its a small private yard or a larger yard really. Huggy bear ive looked at quite a few, the main factor at the moment being loaction, really  needs to be in those areas i mentioned. Thanks so much guys, anything helps x


----------



## lea (14 January 2007)

I am on a yard near longton riding club show ground. Its DIY and is quite a large yard. Its got loads of facilitys but you would have to ring up for a visit round - we have tight security so people can't wander round.


----------



## LIL PJ (14 January 2007)

Could you pm me prices please lea? xx


----------



## perenzo (14 January 2007)

Hi my horse is stabled just of the A6 on a great yard this is the web site www.claughtonhousestables.co.uk  its just by Myerscough International Arena,and Barton Equestrian centre .

The yard is lovley and the horses are given fantastic care by the owners, i noticed today at the show at Myerscough that their where quite a few yards with livery vacancies on the board for stables in preston, lancashire ect


----------



## LIL PJ (14 January 2007)

Your yard looks lovely perenzo! Myserscough way out may be a bit too far, but definatley worth considering thanks! Ive also considered woodcocks, oakfield, peter murphys yard, a few in chorley ect. xx


----------



## perenzo (14 January 2007)

It really hard to find a good yard and when you do, you arrive their and find the other liverys to be rude, hay is 6 pound a bale, straw 4.00 and its rubbish, and the all year round turnout suddenly be comes no turnout in winter, the day you move on !! Think we all know a yard like this

 Have you tried looking on this web site ?

www.equineonline.net/uk/equestrian_classifieds/livery_yards.htm

Whats Peter Murphys yard like ? Bet its nice, is it expensive ? sorry to be nosy


----------



## LIL PJ (14 January 2007)

I know what you mean, extras such as hay and shavings are turning out to be very expensive! To be honest, the bitchy/rude thing wouldnt bother me two hoots, im there to enjoy my horse ect , the price and loaction is my main thought. Peter murphys is beautiful and nice location. Its not cheap, think they only do half or full livery. Have seen lots of nice yards, just unfortunatley for the next 4 months im tied to close location. xx


----------



## mrdarcy (15 January 2007)

Hi!  I live in Lostock Hall but don't keep my horses round here.  I do know a few localish yards though...

Nigel Coupe's at Samlesbury...
Mather Fold Stables at Higher Walton
Paul's Farm, Leyland - I think its still going as a livery yard.  They also hold lots of shows.
Club Equestrian, Leyland - great facilities, not sure if they do DIY/Part livery though.

I know Oakfield very well - just come from there in fact - but the hacking isn't great (it's on a main road) and the indoor school is tiny (but at least they've got one).  The shop there is fab and Nigel who owns the place to great and very helpful.


----------



## LIL PJ (15 January 2007)

Yeah i tried mather fold, butt hey have no vacancies at the moment, arghhh!! Didnt like club equestrian at all im afraid. There are lots of lovely tards in our area, just a bit further then id like to travel really, as i live in lostock hall too!! there are quite a few new longton way out, but they are smaller private yards x


----------



## _jetset_ (15 January 2007)

Is there any you have looked at that you quite fancy?

What is Peter Murphey's like?


----------



## LIL PJ (15 January 2007)

well ive considered oakfield, woodcocks, pauls farm , harvey kays, Mather fold, A few in pemwortham (cant remember names) and a few in chorley. Peter murphys is lovely, heres the link i think..

http://www.petermurphyuk.com/facilities.htm    its not cheap but loaction is fab x


----------



## Rachel_M (15 January 2007)

Looks great but how much is not cheap?


----------



## _jetset_ (15 January 2007)

Just had a look and it is FANTASTIC!


----------



## LIL PJ (15 January 2007)

Only do full livery, £85 per week, includes bedding, haylage ect.


----------



## _jetset_ (15 January 2007)

Oh right... not bad for full livery


----------



## LIL PJ (15 January 2007)

Not bad at all, but quite a change from paying about £42 a month diy lol.  Im never going to find anywhere arghhh.. Bloody horses... Keep eyes out guys, you're being a huge help! x


----------

